

Massive Volume + Quick Turnaround: funding black swans - adrianwaj
http://www.rightsidecapital.com/

======
skmurphy
Pretty significant challenge to cohort model if they pull it off: two to four
seed investments per week with a two week cycle to get a yes or a no. Key
paragraph:

    
    
      We're going to change that. We're planning to fund 100-200 seed-stage 
       startups each year and give founders a yes-no decision in two weeks. 
       It's a win-win. Lots of entrepreneurs get a chance to innovate. 
       We get a well-diversified portfolio.
       It's time to bring innovation to the business of innovation.

